# Coffee, Expresso, Dark Chocolate, Nuts



## austintxeric (Dec 15, 2009)

As some of you may know I'm standing at the top of the ISOM slope, just beginning my inevitable plunge down! I have tried 6 different ISOMs in my limited experience, and enjoyed each one so far. I noticed on the Monte #4, Bolivar Gold Medal, Partagas 898, and Trini Reyes I was detecting a bit of coffee, dark chocolate, and sometimes Nuts. Of course maybe my pallet is not too advanced, but thats what I'm picking up. I really enjoy those flavors and in those 5 cigars I detected more of these great flavors than I ever have in any NC. 

What recommendations would everyone have for marcas/vitolas I should consider buying? I have a box of Party shorts on the way and will also be picking up a box of RASCs very soon. What should I consider after this to add to my list? I don't have much supply yet, so whatever I get will probably not get much rest, until I can build up a larger supply. Thanks in advance for everyone's suggestions!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

austintxeric said:


> As some of you may know I'm standing at the top of the ISOM slope, just beginning my inevitable plunge down! I have tried 6 different ISOMs in my limited experience, and enjoyed each one so far. I noticed on the Monte #4, Bolivar Gold Medal, Partagas 898, and Trini Reyes I was detecting a bit of coffee, dark chocolate, and sometimes Nuts. Of course maybe my pallet is not too advanced, but thats what I'm picking up. I really enjoy those flavors and in those 5 cigars I detected more of these great flavors than I ever have in any NC.
> 
> What recommendations would everyone have for marcas/vitolas I should consider buying? I have a box of Party shorts on the way and will also be picking up a box of RASCs very soon. What should I consider after this to add to my list? I don't have much supply yet, so whatever I get will probably not get much rest, until I can build up a larger supply. Thanks in advance for everyone's suggestions!


Those are some great sticks! If I were to suggest a couple different" flavors":
Cohiba Siglo 2 grassy, barnyard 
HdM Epicure# 2 Citrus 
H Upmann# 2s cream, nuttiness


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Those are some great sticks! If I were to suggest a couple different" flavors":
> Cohiba Siglo 2 grassy, barnyard
> HdM Epicure# 2 Citrus
> H Upmann# 2s cream, nuttiness


Bob, how would you say Siglo II compares to Siglo IV ?


----------



## austintxeric (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions Bob. I'll definitely consider these sticks. I did enjoy the HDM Epicure 2 i tried yesterday.

If I want to pick up marcas/vitolas that display the coffee/expresso, chocolate, nutty profile, what should I consider as 'must trys'


bpegler said:


> Those are some great sticks! If I were to suggest a couple different" flavors":
> Cohiba Siglo 2 grassy, barnyard
> HdM Epicure# 2 Citrus
> H Upmann# 2s cream, nuttiness


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

mvorbrodt said:


> Bob, how would you say Siglo II compares to Siglo IV ?


For its size, the 2 packs a lot of flavor, I find it a bit more intense than the 4. The profile is similar.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

I would try a Vegas Robaina (Famoso, Don Alejandro or Unicos) for the coffee, chocolate and cream, SCDLH El Principe for chocolate, coffee and spice and maybe a Por Larannaga PC for cream/sweet. Cigars/palates are subjective and vary from individual to individual. If you and I sat down and smoked the same cigar from the same box, there is a very good chance that we would pick up some different flavors or taste varying degrees of the same flavor. The only way to find what that "holy grail" kind of cigar is for you is to try a bunch and see what you like the best. Take your time, write notes as you sample them, keep asking questions, and most importantly, enjoy the ride!


----------



## austintxeric (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback Ben. I had been reading good things about the El Principes, especially since they tend to smoke decent with minimal age. I'm figuring my first couple of boxes will be PC sizes, but I hope my next box after that might be a Robusto or larger vitola. In the NC world, I always tended to Toro sizes or larger, but I'm learning a lot by tasting the few ISOMs I've had in smaller sizes.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

If you are looking for larger RG that fit that profile

VR Unicos, Famosos 
Upmann #2, and Connie 1
Boli Finos
Monte 2

All fall in line with want you like


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Two of the nuttiest cigars i have smoked this year were.
Cohiba Robusto Nutty like a Bit oh Honey candy
Rass tasted like roasted almonds.
For Coffee Chocolate Espresso.
Bolivar beli fino
V.R Unicos
Partagas Serie D Especial.
There are others but these stuck out the most in my mind!


----------



## austintxeric (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions Tony and Bull. In your opinions, would the BBF or VR Unicos smoke better young? I'm not sure if I'll be able to locate either with any age on them.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

austintxeric said:


> Thanks for the suggestions Tony and Bull. In your opinions, would the BBF or VR Unicos smoke better young? I'm not sure if I'll be able to locate either with any age on them.


09's are smoking very well and available however with age these marca's really shine!:hungry:


----------



## austintxeric (Dec 15, 2009)

Excellent to know Tony! Now I just need to find a source that can guarantee at least 2009 box codes. Most of mine have been 2010 dated boxes.


TonyBrooklyn said:


> 09's are smoking very well and available however with age these marca's really shine!:hungry:


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

I agree with what others have said about taste being subjective, it all depends on your palate. Some of my favorites that I think might meet your requirements are VR Famosos, Boli BBF, and Monte #2, I've also heard good things about the Monte Edmundo/PE. I've never had the RASCC but I really like the RASS, although I didn't find the flavors to meet what you described. 

The Sig II and IV are both great smokes, but I really love the IV.


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

I'll go with the rest and suggest either a BBF or an Epicure #2. To me the BBF is one heck of a cigar with some good coffee flavours.

And by the way, as Tony pointed out, it's "espresso", not "expresso"


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Not to muddy the waters for you, but I see how complicated this is when you are new.
Most of these profiles "pop" when they have a cpl yrs on them, so to find
ROTT that pop is challenging.
One cigar note mentioned that smokes surprisingly good and is awesoem with yrs is the Trinidad, Robutso T , Reyes an less expensive coloniales. The flavors are not as bold, but smoking at least one of these marcas should be in you humidor


----------



## austintxeric (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Coffee, Espresso, Dark Chocolate, Nuts*

Man, I totally missed my butchering of the word 'espresso' I guess I can't go back and edit the thread.

Thanks for the many suggestions. It is very complicated in the beginning, but I am enjoying the journey so far. Lucky for me I have a wineador that I can hopefully build up over the next few months. I don't see the bottom of the slope in sight!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Coffee, Espresso, Dark Chocolate, Nuts*



austintxeric said:


> Man, I totally missed my butchering of the word 'espresso' I guess I can't go back and edit the thread.
> 
> Thanks for the many suggestions. It is very complicated in the beginning, but I am enjoying the journey so far. Lucky for me I have a wineador that I can hopefully build up over the next few months. I don't see the bottom of the slope in sight!


Oh don't mind Dave he really is a nice guy when you get to know him!:bounce:
I think he used to be an English teacher or something like that!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## austintxeric (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for the recommendations everyone. I placed an order for a box of El Principes and a box of Bolivar BFs...they were too good of a deal to pass up! Hopefully I'll get lucky and get stock that isn't TOO young.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

austintxeric said:


> Thanks for the recommendations everyone. I placed an order for a box of El Principes and a box of Bolivar BFs...they were too good of a deal to pass up! Hopefully I'll get lucky and get stock that isn't TOO young.


good choices......

For nuts, Cohiba


----------



## austintxeric (Dec 15, 2009)

I definitely have Cohiba on my must try lists, I am just trying to get a small stash built up so I could be patient with putting some age on a Cohiba. I would hate to not give one the justice it deserves by being impatient and trying one too young!


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

Good choice on the BBF's, They are my favorite Bolivar. My wife even smokes one with me every now and then.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

The sheer variety of flavors in ccs are what keep me coming back for more. Every cigar mentioned above has the potential to blow your mind.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Forgot grapes, nuts and cereal.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

I didn't know you could smoke an ISOM - arty:


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Coffee, Espresso, Dark Chocolate, Nuts*



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Oh don't mind Dave he really is a nice guy when you get to know him!:bounce:
> I think he used to be an English teacher or something like that!
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:


I'm not trying to be a jacka$s or anything, I just thought I would point it out, that's all. I'm the kind of person that appreciates someone telling me I'm doing something incorrectly and correcting it immediately instead of going around doing it wrong and no one saying anything about it.

No bad blood I hope, I had the purest of intentions when I said what I said. Sorry if I pissed anyone off :sorry:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Coffee, Espresso, Dark Chocolate, Nuts*



HydroRaven said:


> I'm not trying to be a jacka$s or anything, I just thought I would point it out, that's all. I'm the kind of person that appreciates someone telling me I'm doing something incorrectly and correcting it immediately instead of going around doing it wrong and no one saying anything about it.
> 
> No bad blood I hope, I had the purest of intentions when I said what I said. Sorry if I pissed anyone off :sorry:


Just bustin chops Dave, its all good here!
I hate when the girl at the coffee shop calls it expresso! If anyone should say it right it should be them.


----------



## austintxeric (Dec 15, 2009)

No worries Dave! It was merely a mistype on my part! Was in a hurry when I originally posted and didn't catch it


----------

